# I haven’t done much critiquing lately...



## The Backward OX (Dec 30, 2011)

Possibly it's because of the genres mostly served up here.

If there were a few more slice-of-life stories, stories with kitchen sink realism, then I might make more comments. 

Or maybe I’m just grumpy. :grumpy:


----------



## moderan (Dec 30, 2011)

The latter. WF is not the public library. People do not and should not write to please you, and derogatory comment about the genres they choose to work in is unseemly at best.


----------



## Kyle R (Dec 30, 2011)

Ohhh snap

:afro:


----------



## Rob (Dec 30, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Possibly it's because of the genres mostly served up here.
> 
> If there were a few more slice-of-life stories, stories with kitchen sink realism, then I might make more comments.
> 
> Or maybe I’m just grumpy. :grumpy:


It could be both.

There's nothing wrong with being grumpy. Some people are good at it.


----------



## Nacian (Dec 30, 2011)

Is kitchen sink realism something you write yourself?


----------



## Rustgold (Dec 30, 2011)

Nacian said:


> Is kitchen sink realism something you write yourself?



For men, it's called looking like you've pissed yourself after doing dishes in an undersized sink.


----------



## The Backward OX (Dec 30, 2011)

Nacian said:


> Is kitchen sink realism something you write yourself?


 Yes, frequently.



Rustgold said:


> For men, it's called looking like you've pissed yourself after doing dishes in an undersized sink.


Close.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 30, 2011)

[ot]Personally, I love it when men do dishes. That's actually pretty darned appealing.[/ot]


----------



## moderan (Dec 30, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Yes, frequently.
> 
> Close.


So what is it exactly?


----------



## JosephB (Dec 30, 2011)

I just learned about it. We recently saw the movie_ Silence of the Long Distance Runner,_ and I came across the term when I looked it up. It's a loose classification for a kind of realism in art, literature and film that came out of England in the late 50's and early 60's. The literature and films seem to be mostly about angry, disaffected young men rebelling against the status quo. The paintings mainly depict every day objects and scenes -- that's where the "kitchen sink" comes from.


----------



## Rustgold (Dec 30, 2011)

moderan said:


> So what is it exactly?



You know when you go to a place like Pakistan, the entire country is one big rubbish dump (sorry, but it is).  Now if you look at my photographs of the country, you probably won't find a single piece of rubbish in them.  From what I gather, kitchen sink realism is photographing the piles of rubbish to showcase that everything is a tip in the guise of being 'realistic'.


----------



## qwertyman (Dec 30, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Close.



Would that be 'close' as in nearby, or 'close' as in a cul-de-sac or 'close' as in end of, or Close as in Fatal Attraction?


----------



## Robdemanc (Dec 30, 2011)

moderan said:


> So what is it exactly?



Hi. Im from Manchester England where "Kitchen Sink" drama suppose to have been done.  Corronation St in the 60's. Also plays and films like "A Taste of Honey", "Saturday Night, Sunday Morning" are suppose to be kitchen sink drama.   It suppose it is over the top realism.


----------



## qwertyman (Dec 30, 2011)

Robdemanc said:


> Hi. Im from Manchester England where "Kitchen Sink" drama suppose to have been done. Corronation St in the 60's. Also plays and films like "A Taste of Honey", "Saturday Night, Sunday Morning" are suppose to be kitchen sink drama. It suppose it is over the top realism.



I would agree - and add, 'Look back in Anger' and the Wesker trilogy of plays. The glasshouse for kitchen sink drama was The Royal Court Theatre in Sloane Square with the mad - sorry ecentric Joan Littlewood at the helm....you had to be there, it was the crucible that prepared an audience to Pinter and Becket.


----------



## archer88iv (Dec 30, 2011)

No worries, man. The very next story I write about faucets, etc., I will post here.

For the record, I feel kinda the same way--usually I don't want to say anything about the stuff I see because I figure I'm not the right audience.


----------



## The Backward OX (Dec 30, 2011)

"Hampstead wasn't good enough for you, was it? You had to go poncing off to Barnsley! You and your _coal-mining_ friends!"


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 31, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> I haven't done much critiquing lately...


This topic is to "discussion" as a sucker punch is to "greeting."  Quit with the whining, old man, and go write something.


----------



## Kyle R (Dec 31, 2011)

"If there's a story you want to read but it hasn't been written yet, then you must write it." - Toni Morrison


----------

